# Looking for apprentice/working student position



## Paradise (Jun 28, 2012)

I am a responsible, dedicated and extremely hard working 20 year old looking for a position with a trainer to gain experience.

I have been riding much of my life and training for about the last 3 years- buying, selling, and breaking resale projects for myself. Only recently have taken on a couple training horses from the public. I worked on a dude ranch this summer in the Rocky Mountains and at a 30-stall boarding facility 2 years ago where I was independently responsible for all feeding, turnout, mucking stalls, medicating etc of boarder horses (did this 6-7 days a week for a year, no pay in exchange for board). I've lived and worked on farms my entire life and have a strong work ethic and self initiative because of this.

I use common sense working with animals and have been successful with the horses I've worked with but my ultimate goal is to make a career out of horses and I am looking for the experience to get me there. I have a background and preference in western but will consider anything I can learn. I am open minded and ready to expand my knowledge base of the equine world.

Posting this in case any member on here is looking for someone like myself or knows of anyone who is, or where I could look. 

I'm in Canada and it would be easiest to stay here but I will go anywhere in the world if logistics work out. I can give a full resume and more information through PM.

Thanks!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Alberta ok?? I should check with the BO were I have my horse being trained. There is too much work ...they need help!!


----------



## Hackamore (Mar 28, 2014)

You may want to check out the ranch job section of the www.ranchworldads.com website. 
I occasionally see this type of position listed. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

These jobs often entail mainly barn chores. The upper trainers charge the equivalent of university fees to train apprentices.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

We will be looking for a apprentice in about 1-2 months. This position will include everything from helping start about 8-10 horses this summer and ride and help finish another 8-10 horses that are well started. 

We ride mostly western and if I have someone able, we will head them toward working cattle and reining / reined cowhorse occupations. When I do not have anyone able to ride at that level, we aim a lot of horses toward trail riding and competitive trail, mounted shooting and roping. 

We have just gotten too old and have health issues so cannot do it without a good rider helping us. We have not had anyone this winter, so would like to start back in when the weather gets a little nicer (although it is supposed to be 80 today). 

We do not have an indoor arena, but can use one near here in bad weather. We do not normally stall horses so there is little or no stall cleaning and only a little feeding and chores. Husband is 73 but still manages to ride quite a bit and does nearly all chores. We do furnish private living quarters and all utilities. 

We are not exactly close to Canada. I think we are about 1000 mi south of the border. Message me if you are interested. 
Cherie


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

If I were your age and had the chance to work with Cherie and her husband - I would start walking now!


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I knew you were pretty good -- but do you walk on water, too?:wink:


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

If I were a sprout I'd pay Cherie for the chance to work and learn from her.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh how I wish I were young, single and free to do as I please again, I'd pay Cherie to take me on! Cherie I can't imagine you having too much trouble filling that position. 

OP - there are plenty of working student positions available. yardandgroom has plenty advertised and you could have a word with your trainer/instructor and see if they know of anything word of mouth. 

I ended up in this country for a working student position... amazing how life works out.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Cherie said:


> I knew you were pretty good -- but do you walk on water, too?:wink:


With all the rain we have had over the last few years my feet are webbed! 
I can paddle over.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Hmm... wonder about commitment to this wanting to Apprentice when OP hasn't even returned to comment on her post:-(


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

They migh be in private messaging with Cherie


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Haven't heard a word, but I am actively looking, hoping to find someone by the 1st of march, even if they are not ready to be here by then.
Cherie


----------



## AZCowgirlShooter (Nov 30, 2014)

I don't know Cherie, but have read some posts by her. I'm tempted to leave AZ and head her way too.  Cherie sounds like someone you could learn A LOT from!


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

WOW. Wishing I could head Cherie's way. The thought of all I could learn......


----------



## Somethin Bout A Whiz (Jan 12, 2015)

All I'm saying is that I'm going to be BEYOND jealous of whoever does get to learn from Cherie!! 
If I wouldn't be sitting here with a mb bum arm and hand, and 3 months of recovery time (at the least) I'd go!!!!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

If I wasn't just a few years behind Miss Cherie, since I think her business model would benefit from a younger person who could move into a larger role, I'd be there. 

In all my years of riding, and with all the different things I've done, hers is a discipline I am not very knowledgeable about. Oh, what an opportunity!


----------

